# Making an offer on a 225 key west w/a.



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I had planned on waiting untill next year to upgrade to something with a cabin but i found what looks to be a good deal on a 08 225 key west. Brand new, has been sitting since the oil spill with 200 etech that comes with 6 year warranty the day i buy. The dealer is reputable in fort walton and the boat is priced about $15000 less than a 2012 model. A few guestions i have are opinions on key west boats and etech engines. Also what are some things i need to look for on something that has been sitting so long. Beside some rubber knobs with dry rot it seems to be on perfect condition. No wood on key wests so i assume wood rot isnt a problem. But any questions, comments, concerns would be appreciated. Was a spur of the moment thing and if it goes through my boat will be priced rote to sell quick. Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

An 08 that's "brand new"....I'd do my checking, kinda sounds "fishie" seeing how it's in Ft. Walton where boat sales are plentiful. If it is brand new and they haven't unloaded it, they probably still want too much fer it. 

Ifin it's been sitting that long...I would say it needs a complete servicing. 

Good luck which way you go...Ifin you get it, lets see some pics!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*New / Used*

The Key West's are pretty solid boats.
Etecs are still fairly new, but I have a neighbor who has over 700 hours on his and runs fine.
Just remember, once you purchase the boat, it will only be worth what a 2008 used model would be worth, so I would price a used 2008 model with low hours, and make an offer accordingly.
Don't let your eyes get glazed over.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Jason said:


> An 08 that's "brand new"... If it is brand new and they haven't unloaded it, they probably still want too much fer it.


X2!
Go ahead and offer another 15k less, you may be surprised what they counter offer with. My buddy has purchased two 2012 boats (1bay & 1gulf boat)in the last year and has paid a lot less sticker both times. They were 2012's, you'd think they'd be giving away a 08.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with what others have said - an '08 in Fort Walton that has sat there for 4-5 years unsold ? Either they were asking way too much or something's up. If it's a good price, just be sure and look it over really good. 
I think Key Wests are good boats and the E-Tech is supposed to be a good engine but I have no personal experience with them.
There are some guys on the Boston Whaler forum (www.continuouswave.com) that swear by them. You might check over there.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Key west makes a really good boat, and I think etec is a great motor. Make sure theyre aint anything fishy going on and get the boat!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

The boat came from a dealer in mississippi where you couldnt give the boat away after the spill. It has never seen water or even had a prop on it. My concern is the fact that it has been sitting for so long. Priced new 12' models in the same class and none came in under 60k. This boat is priced under 40k and has a 6 year warranty on engine and 10 on everyrhing else. If i can save 20k by buying something that couldnt sell in miss during the spill crisis it seems like a good deal. Right?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Im sure there is nothing fishy going on guys. the key west dealer over there is Auer Marine, its not uncommon for a new boat to sit several years in a down economy, heck, i had a 2005 and 06 SeaSwirl 23 WA that i sold in 2010, both were new unregistered boats. 
The Keywest boat is a fabulous boat, very good fit and finish, and the 225 WA is a great ride. it seems like the ETECS are coming on very strong, we sell lots of them, with very few issues. I would still make another offer just to see how low he will go. but all in all it is a good buy and i think you will be very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Value it like a clean used 2008. As soon as you drive away that is what it is worth IMO.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Rick something to keep in mind also is even though it is a new boat the value of boat if you are going to have a loan will reflect 08 value. You may have already done this but check the 
NADA Boat value and then check the NADA Boat Motor value to give you and idea of actual value of boat. Don’t forget to add options in on boat. Average retail is what you would go with.
Some boats on the NADA include the motor in price or motor and trailer in price so you will want to look at that when looking up value. Good Luck.
http://www.nadaguides.com/Boats/Power-Boats
http://www.nadaguides.com/Boats/Outboard-Motors


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a 2003 Key West 2020DC and I wouldn't have any problem buying another Key West. Mine has a Honda though so I can't speak to the engine. One thought that crosses my mind is to ask if the boat has ever had gas put in it. If it has, what is the possibility that it had ethanol in it? Sitting for so long with ethanol gas in the lines could cause problems but I wouldn't know how to check for that.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I got the boat, I heard nothing but good things about the Key West brand and they have only gotten better over the years unlike a lot of other brands. Waiting for them to clean it up and make sure everything is working before a sea trial , but if everthing goes good hopefully I'll have it by the weekend. Here's some pictures I snapped earilier...


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on what sounds like a great deal.... Have to post some pics when you get it..... :thumbup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

just got to wait for them to rig it up so I can get it in the water and see how it runs. Can't wait to start taking some serious overnight trips...

Fun part is going to be selling my old boat..

Also got an even better deal by telling him I'd clean it up and put electronics on myself.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Great looking boat Rick,, im sure you will have many years of boating fun, looking forward to some good reports..


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

That is one good looking boat. That thing will be a fish killing machine. I notice a perfect spot for a flush mount GPS/FF. One other thing I notice is that your scuppers and the same size as the ones on my boat. I think the ones I have are inadequate and if I weren't moving I would make them bigger.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I've eyeballed that boat several times when I drive by at least 2 or 3 times a week. Looks like a water eating machine.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice! What electronics are you going to go with? Like the blue hull.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

If you got it from Auer Marine, those guys are great. My friend bought a boat from them and they did well by him especially with the electronics install. I don't have a Key West and my motors are Yami's but I buy everything from them. They are good people and their prices are better than most even West Marine. I buy all my filters, oil, cleaning gear etc from them. I have had a couple discussions with their mechanics and they are always willing to help. One time I took the boat in because I had an issue with the trailer not wanting to reverse. He looked it over the next day, did some minor lubing, it seemed to work fine and did not charge me. Best of luck with your new boat!


----------



## aquasport24 (Sep 6, 2011)

Double make sure from Evinrude that the engine warranty will be six years from the date of purchase and not the date of manufacture. Don't take the dealers or salesman word for it. You will need this in writing from BRP that it is from purchase. They can send or fax you a warranty card with experation date on it. 

Not saying anything bad about the dealer they are good people. BRP has done some engine waranty's from date of manufacture for engines sitting for a long time.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great looking boat and riding boat. You will find allot of information at www.keywestboatsforum.com

One of the owners/operators of Key West is on the forum all the time. I bought a used Key West for my son last year and the gas tank was leaking. The tank had no access cover and the floor had to be cut out. He sent me the directions and schematics on where to cut the floor under the tiny center console so the tank could be removed and another installed without any cuts showing after the console was installed. 

That's great customer service on a used boat..!!


----------

